
Why you should accept a glass of water at every job interview - helmsdeep
https://www.monster.com/career-advice/article/glass-of-water-job-interview-dave-kerpen
======
tiredwired
Bring your own drink. Bring your own whiteboard marker too so you don't get
stuck with whatever old dry one they have.

